# Baby rat no more than three weeks old



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

[First off, I'm aware I posted this in another section too but it's quite urgent because this rat's life might depend on it.] 

Someone in a rat group of mine posted a pic of a beautiful rat and I expressed interest in her, and then discovered that


> "Two days ago, Junior (girl) started showing some neurological problems. She spins around with her head in the air looking up, then spins around like she is chasing her tail. She is eating and drinking and pooping ok. She just wants me to hold her 24/7, [but I work fulltime]".


So I did some investigating and asked some rat experts and we came to the conclusion that


> "This is called waltzing syndrome. Caused by a stroke or an inner ear infection. If you have antibiotics start her on them. If an infection she can improve if stroke should get better but not totally back to normal. We have had several rats with this and they have lived normally even being moms. It just looks weird. They learn to deal with it and get on with life."


So I went and got her and she is the cutest rat however she is only (estimated) around three weeks old which I'm aware is too young to be taken from their mothers, however she has already been seperated and there's no mommy now!  


So here come the questions! Does anyone here know what I can do about a formula situation and getting stuff in there *so that her immune system develops*
Because she is sneezing a little but I have faith that she's a fighter because she's still alive right now lol and has been, even without a mom.


Also I have a little bit of Baytril (liquid, for pets) and some Doxycycline (human) tablets but I have no idea how to go about that when she's this tiny. The medication guide advises against Baytril under three months of age but as you can tell I'm kinda in a rush for time and a giant predicament right now!



View attachment 250490
View attachment 250498


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, good update so far guys -- she drank formula (soy-based powder for human babies, as according to here) really easily from a normal (tinier of course) syringe, surprisingly.

She's still got her head tilt and all, as I'm waiting on an update as to what to do for meds.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Good to get her on the formula. She should be starting to eat solid foods at this point. Is she? If so you can give her a little bit of egg to help her protein intake.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Three weeks old should still be nursing and be with mom but.. at 3 weeks old they are also eating solid foods as well. So not ideal but not dire either.

I would give her the formula in a bowl, let her drink it on her own. But watch her and take it away so it isn't sitting out.
Maybe after a few days or so mix the formula with rat food. You can break the pieces up into smaller pieces but so it is still chunky.

Also give her a bowl of rat food. She will begin to try it. Make sure the water bottle is low so she can reach it. Without another rat showing her it may take some time for her to learn. I'd keep a shallow bowl of water near it as well.

You can also start offering her other foods- veggies, eggs, treats may really get her interested in food. It may take some time.

I hope she gets better soon! It is lucky she found you!



I also HIGHLY suggest this group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1684383241815171/

They have experts who can advise you on giving the baby meds. It is difficult her being so young. But the group is a lifesaver of expert advice.
Just make sure to follow their posting rules.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

The problem with food/formula bowls is she spins around and gets it all over herself, I'm worried she'll get wet tail because she gets her whole body wet in it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Felix said:


> The problem with food/formula bowls is she spins around and gets it all over herself, I'm worried she'll get wet tail because she gets her whole body wet in it.


Rats dont get wet tail. You can get some scent free baby wipes to wipe her up after she eats. But u could also just go ahead and add the rat block food to it now and have it chunky enough so that it isn't just a puddle of liquid food.


----------

